# Power Sculpting Curly Maple?



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am looking to make a contemplation bench based upon one I saw on the woodcraft site. It calls for using an angle grinder to take out the majority of the wood and I am considering making the seat out of curly maple.
What suggestions does anybody have on how to power carve the curly maple or should I not even attempt it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't open the link with my internet. What kind of blade did they recommend using on the angle grinder? That sounds like a wild ride using a blade with teeth on a angle grinder.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

They were recommending an arbortech blade, like this one:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001846/2921/arbortech-industrial-pro-kit.aspx.

Anytime you are using an angle grinder with a similar type blade, you have to be a bit careful. Plan out what you are going to do. Make sure your piece you are carving is securely fastened down. Wear proper safety gear and take your time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> They were recommending an arbortech blade, like this one:
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001846/2921/arbortech-industrial-pro-kit.aspx.
> 
> Anytime you are using an angle grinder with a similar type blade, you have to be a bit careful. Plan out what you are going to do. Make sure your piece you are carving is securely fastened down. Wear proper safety gear and take your time.
> Mike Hawkins


I currently have Bad Blade BBC450 that I picked up to try out power carving. Do you think this would be sufficient or should I get one of the recommended blades? Also I was thinking about the possibility of cutting out a good deal of the wood with a bandsaw first. Would this be recommended?


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Why not use a fairly rigid 36 grit disc for the rough work? I can't imagine a need to go faster than that and it's a dang sight safer!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ThomasOSB said:


> Also I was thinking about the possibility of cutting out a good deal of the wood with a bandsaw first. Would this be recommended?


Yes, with the design you are following it looks like a good amount of the roughing out can be done with a band saw. This will save a lot of time.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would recommend as the others did... get it down as far as possible with the bandsaw if you have one and then use the arbortech to get closer to what you want. Im not usually a safety hound by any means but you should really watch out for these things that fit on the angle grinder... Not saying you shouldnt use them by any means... just saying they fall in the same category as chainsaws and parachutes (pays to be safe). If you can sharpen it then do it often and correctly. Wear layers/ safety gear and take light cuts until you get the hang of things and then some. You know that side handle that comes with the angle grinder? USE IT... It is incredibly tempting to go one handed with this thing but kick back one handed is pretty darn dangerous. Other than that have some fun and be safe and be sure to show us when you're done!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's funny chainsaw came into the subject. I was at harbor freight today and they had a power carving blade for a angle grinder that looked like it was made from a chainsaw blade.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

The wood is here and has been acclimating for about a week. There is nothing like the feeling of beginning a new build.:clap:
There's Black Walnut (the wood has a much richer/darker color than the picture) and Curly Maple for the seat and Maple for the legs.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's some pretty curly you have. I can stare at that all night. Laughing!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

This evening I cut the pieces and did the glue up for the seat. I made two modifications to the original plans. The first was that the outer two pieces of Black Walnut were reduced to 2 3/4", making the width only 8.5". The change was necessary because the rough cut board was not wide enough. The other change was I did add some biscuits in the jointery. I place them a half inch from the bottom. The article said not to do so because they would show when carving. I deliberately placed them below any area to be carved. I add them mainly to help with the alignment for glue-up and to add a little more strength to the joint.

If you've got the clamps - more is never enough!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I started a build thread for this project.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The King Arthur Lancelot power carving blade is a handful but turns weeks into hours.
Watch some Youtubes to decide if you're prepared to hang onto one in your angle grinder.
I have a couple of competition CS carving friends who say that you've got to know the wood before you stuff a Lancelot into it.


----------

